# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Marius tucked in at home

## stbartshopper

Marius just told friends of ours he is riding it out in his house. For those of you who may not know, Marius lives over by Shell Beach, behind the school, right up against the little mountain there. He said he has always 'ridden it out' in his house. He said friends from all over the world have called him. He also shared his memories of Luis. His family members live all around him so at 94 he is surrounded by love.

----------


## waynek

I wonder how many bad hurricanes he has lived through?

----------


## amyb

This one could certainly turn out to be the worst of them all. Please take care of each other and I pray you get through this unharmed.

----------


## stbartshopper

I worry Marius may have underestimated Irma. Hope I am wrong! 

ST. BARTH STRONG!

----------


## myhappyplace

Glad to hear he was safe last night. Has anyone heard from them today?

----------


## BND

> This one could certainly turn out to be the worst of them all. Please take care of each other and I pray you get through this unharmed.



Yes, Phil, that is our wish also.   Like Houstonians, I hope the people of St. Barth can encourage and help one another.  Strange to remember that Hurricane Luis hit the island exactly 22 years ago (according to one news report).

----------


## stbartshopper

Although we did not start coming to the island until after Luis, the photos of the aftermath are grim. However the island recovered as it will after Irma.

----------


## KevinS

> Glad to hear he was safe last night. Has anyone heard from them today?



The FB page for Eddy's Restaurants said that Marius is OK.

----------


## carmen

:thumb up:

----------


## stbartshopper

Good news!

----------

